#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل گنو لینوکس | genu linux operating system >  > مشکل: مشکل بوت نشدن

## mojtaba_art

سلام من پنجتا دی وی دی تا به الان کالی لینوکس و اوبونتو به صورت صحیح رایت کردم و توی مای کامپیوتر دقیق میاد اما موقع بوت کردن انگار چیزی نمیشناسه و ارور زیرو میده و حتی از طریق مای کامپیوتر خواستم نصب کنم که فقط یکم توی درایو سی نصب کارت تا موقع بالا اومدن کامپیوتر لیست سیستم عاملا اضافه شه و وقتی روی لینوکس بزنیم ادامه نصب میره اما دی وی دی هم گزاشته شده اما بازم میگه که فلش یا دی وی دی و سیستم عامل رو برای نصب بزارید.....نمیشناسه چکار کنم 

فرستاده شده از Che2-L11ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

